# Wont bathroom when we go outside



## TexasGS (Jun 6, 2010)

I saw a thread over this already but I cant find it nor do I remember what was said. Our first night together I took him out every 2.5 hours and it was great. He would wait to use the bathroom untill we were outside and he got lots of praise. 

But when the sun is out, when im pretty sure he has to use the bathroom I take him out and all he wants to do is explore. When it was dark outside he would use the bathroom then come back to me. How can I help him understand when we go outside that is when it is time to use the bathroom.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Keep him on leash until he goes to the bathroom so that he can't get distracted with exploring and playing.

When he's on leash say "yes" or "good" potty or whatever word you use for going to the bathroom. Give him a treat even if it won't interrupt the flow. 

I know someone who trained their dog to go on command doing this. Saves time when it's raining. My dog knows what I mean when I say go potty but won't go on command, heck until a few months ago she wouldn't go outside her yard!


----------



## TexasGS (Jun 6, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Keep him on leash until he goes to the bathroom so that he can't get distracted with exploring and playing.
> 
> When he's on leash say "yes" or "good" potty or whatever word you use for going to the bathroom. Give him a treat even if it won't interrupt the flow.
> 
> I know someone who trained their dog to go on command doing this. Saves time when it's raining. My dog knows what I mean when I say go potty but won't go on command, heck until a few months ago she wouldn't go outside her yard!


Thanks so much, ill give this a try. I guess it was my fault because im in an apartment so ive always just picked him up and taken him out to this fenced section to bathroom. It was so weird because during the night he did fantastic.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

This is why it's never a good idea to teach a puppy it's ok to potty in the house as it's very difficult to teach them otherwise later. I would completely remove the potty section in the house and start making more trips outside and not come in until he's gone potty.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

I think Texas meant a fenced area outside, like a Potty Dog Area many apartaments have...as did the one I grew up in. 

The leash idea should work, you'll be able to control him more and keep him in a spot so he can go. Less distractions. gsdraven's advice on the 'word' also works great. I used to repeat 'go potty' when my pup would start the actuall deed, now at 2 years, I just say 'go potty' in the morning and she runs in a small circle around me finding her 'spot' and done.

good luck!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I've taught all our dogs to pee on command whether on a leash or not. It's just a matter of routine and timing. Of course my husband thought I was crazy the first time he heard me outside jumping up and down yelling "good pee!"


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

My husband thought I was crazy saying "come on go poops" Im sure the timing has something to do with it, its all in the routine, but my oldest dog poops on command. Neighbors think Im crazy for sure.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

We tell Shasta to "hurry up." Works for pee, but not for poo...yet.


----------



## TexasGS (Jun 6, 2010)

Elaine said:


> This is why it's never a good idea to teach a puppy it's ok to potty in the house as it's very difficult to teach them otherwise later. I would completely remove the potty section in the house and start making more trips outside and not come in until he's gone potty.



Ya our apartment has a puppy area right in front of my place si thats where have been taking him. He does great at night, just during the day not so much. Im about to have night 2 with him tonight. Ill give updates here.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's funny!!!  
why were you jumping up and down?

were you trying to make yourself
go also? :laugh:



Stosh said:


> I've taught all our dogs to pee on command whether on a leash or not. It's just a matter of routine and timing. Of course my husband thought I was crazy the first time he heard me outside jumping up and down yelling "good pee!"


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Sobacca knows 'hurry up' -- I use that when it's raining or when it's super duper hot and I don't feel like waiting; granted he was always quick at finding a spot to potty (even as a puppy).

Minna knows 'potty' -- but everyone is right, you need to keep their mind focused on what they're supposed to be doing. When we're in Jacksonville (like right now) she has a habit of getting way too distracted by all the smells and won't go potty, then we would walk back inside and she would pee; I figured out that I needed to designate a spot for her to use the bathroom, and I have. So even after a walk when she's trying to drag me back inside, I'll walk her to the spot and it's like she realizes suddenly "oh yeah, I need to potty" and she'll go.
And I must mention that I take treats outside with us and when she potty's outside she gets a treat, it's sort of routine for her and once she's finished she'll come to me looking for the treat -- which for now is fine with me, better than her peeing in my house haha. I think at first treating her probably would stop her from peeing a little early, but she learned that she gets the treat regardless of how long she takes to pee.


----------

